# why are you prepping?



## A.J. (Sep 4, 2012)

Personally im prepping and thinking of ways to save my family
because i dont trust the United stats government and i have found 
many many reasons to fear them. I feel very strongly about my
Opinion but i would like to hear other peoples opinions on why
prepping is important. I will explain my thoughts and opinion
With whomever is intrested. I feel that we cant make are own
opinion in till we have gathered a great deal of insight of this topic
And i want as much info as i can get and i will share any info i have
that could help others make educated opinions.

So please state why your prepping and if you would like private message
me and we could have a discussion on this topic.

Please dont be rude or hurtful to people because they belief something 
that you dont!


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey AJ!

I am from Canada and I have been prepping for a little while now. I am doing it for the protection of my family from anything. If its financial collapse, earthquake, war or whatever, I am taking steps so that my family have some sort of chance in any circumstance. I have re-learned most of the survival skills that I have learned growing up on a farm just in case as well. I dont obsess over it AJ, but I do put a little extra away in the budget each month to but supplies and food...about $40 sometimes a little more. It depends unless I see a new toy!!!.....

anyways, just my view.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are too many things in the world that can cause serious problems for us, on an individual level. Between global tyranny (NWO), crazed maniacs willing to kill themselves to mess with us (Islamic organizations), attacks from technologically advanced enemies (Russia and China), Implosion of the economy (Thanks, Benanke!) and my in-laws, why _wouldn't_ I prepare for something bad?


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

That is a very healthy attitude Denton. I agree 100%!!...there are so many things in this world that can and will go wrong. I can see North America turning into Greece really fast!! Who is gonna bail us out?..We the people, including here in Canada. Have bailed out the big 3 auto makers with our own hard earned tax dollars and the politicians reward us by giving the executives of these companies large bonuses to boot!! And we still pay a huge amount of money for these vehicles that in by right, we own a portion of anyways!!!...on top of all the other problems like you said with extremists...and yes they are here in Canada as well....and we also have in laws as well!!!.....I got rid of mine via separation so thats one less hassle!!!...lol

Just best to be prepared for whatever for whatever can happen. Educate others as well that saving for a rainy day isnt all that bad!!!....


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> ..I dont obsess over it..


Yeah the healthiest attitude is not to obsess over Doomsday or you'll end up neurotic and no use to yourself or your family when it hits the fan..
If you're lucky, you'll be one of those people who'll actually ENJOY the challenge of surviving!
_"I was happy in the midst of dangers and inconveniences"- Daniel Boone
"I love the fight, and when things are too easy I hate it"- Sir Ernest Shackleton, polar explorer_
_"I'm made for a time like now"- _Jimmy Garland in a 'Survivors' episode, holed up in a cave being hunted by the bad guys in a post-Plague world.
(below at 4:25)


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i prep for social unrest, earthquakes car breaking down... that tye of thing, as a renter in los angeles. i need to be able to get out of the city.
traveling over the grapevine often in the past and as a frequent road tripper i need to be prepared. the joke is ill have a 5 star resort and a 401k plan for my emplyees by the time they find me... but i think considering variables and being prepared is a good thing to do. for me, my roadtrip partner and my kids. i have a hard time being dependant on others... and the times when i have been dependant i found others to not be sufficient... probably basic distrust, realizing that i am a survivor... why be unprepared for life, gubmint and disaster. at least prepare the tools to make my survival easier.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

I am prepping for a financial collapse as I believe our current economic path is unsustainable. Here is a little more detail on a *financial collapse*. Of course the things I do to prepare for that would also come in handy in a hurricane, earthquake or any other disaster.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Economic collapse is the most likely, however, with the islam idiots getting closer to more nuclear weapons, along with Pakistan already having about 80 on the top of the little pointy things that cover a lot of ground really quick like, it is also getting closer to the time to start the "duck and cover" routine all over again. Those younger folks out there that missed it, don't know what there missing. I remember Kennedy putting on little tv things to teach everyone to build a bomb shelter , store food and water, and of course to duck and cover, not that it would help much. But the crazies are getting closer and would like nothing better then to wipe out all civilized peoples of the world. 

They of course live in a fantasy land, but just thinking that they can do it, could be a real problem for those of us not hit from an initial blast. The radiation following a nuke exchange would be very bad and for a lot more then a couple of years as some people think. Any nuke that hits the ground is what is considered to be a dirty bomb, and will propel radioactive particles of dirt miles into the atmosphere , only to rain down on the world over a slow period of time. It renders the ground useless for around 90 years or more. Everybody should read up on radiation to be a lot more prepared then they are. It will NOT go away in a couple of years. Just look at the west coast of the U.S. More radioactive there then in Japan where it is coming from. Oh yeah, maybe another apology trip will fix it. Either way though, it will be a very bad situation at best.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

1st post: 

I prep because I've had nothing before and know just how tuff that is. Today I'm doing very well and I am prepping for just-in-case because it will eventually come. I agree that it will likely be a financial meltdown (the good old USA, the world or maybe just my own personal finances) but it could be so many other reasons too. 

I don't expect anyone to "take care of me" like so many do expect from our government. I believe in guns, ammo, food, shelter & supplies for barter. I know not all will agree with me however that is ok. I also know that you can't prepare for everything so I plan for weather calamities and social meltdown situations. I'm an outdoorsman at heart but I like many work and live around major metropolitan areas. I live on five acres in the country but the city is only 30 miles away - too close for me but I have to work:-D

1895gunner


----------



## MASQ (Sep 24, 2012)

I am on the economic collapse bandwagon. And with the way that our economic system has built the 1st world way of life, after a financial melt-down, and SHTF, the mass anarchy and civil unrest that would follow just seems inevitable.

But i feel that it doesnt matter what we are all preparing for, but just the fact that we are makes us ready for anything. Whether it be Economic collapse, natural disaster, or the zombie appocolypse, as long as u have the will to do what it takes to survive, then everything will work its self out eventually.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In case I miss "The Rapture"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> In case I miss "The Rapture"


Yup. I'm a "pre-tribber" but it wouldn't be the first time I misread something.
Besides, I have friends who do not believe in Jesus, but they know I do. Maybe they'll come looking to see if I am here, find the stuff and survive a while.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife and I have been preppers for years, before Y2K anyway. Having grown up in South Florida (hurricane central) there are just certain things that are done naturally - extra canned food, bottled water, oil lamps, etc.
We have since moved to a more rural part of the state, but we still do the same things.
We get our back-stock supply of canned food depending on whats on sale. Coupons are a good thing as well. I buy rice by the 50# bag at the oriental grocery in the city. We keep chickens for the eggs, the wife has a vegetable garden and a canner. I don't hunt (having been the hunted gave me a slightly different view of it) but if that's all there was I would - there are squirrels, rabbits, deer, dove, quail, and turkey all around.
We have horses, if there comes a time there is no gasoline or diesel we can still have basic transportation.
We worked hard and did without a lot of creature comforts and today we have no mortgage, vehicles are paid for, we have not had credit cards in over 25 years. If we can't pay cash, we do without.
I'm glad that we are not young and just starting out in a world like we have today.
Just set a small goal, accomplish that, and set another goal. Accomplish that, and keep moving forward. Don't waste time and money on foolish stuff like big screen TV's and smart phones, fancy cars and such.
I'm just a dumb old truck driver and the wife is disabled, but I wouldn't change a single thing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

shotlady said:


> ...i have a hard time being dependant on others... and the times when i have been dependant i found others to not be sufficient..


Yeah, Patton had no time for fools either, he had a healthy balanced mindset and was happy to follow good leaders, and he was also happy for others to follow him-
_"Lead me, follow me, or get out of my way"
-General George S. Patton_


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

As the days and weeks go on, it is looking worse and worse in the middle east. There are so many war ships in the st. of Hormuz, I don't know how they keep from bumping into each other as it is. I don't feel it will get better any time soon. Actually, I see it only getting worse. The chief of idiots, hasn't got a clue of what needs to be done, and if it breaks out, I hope the military would be smart enough to tell him to f... off and run it the correct way. Otherwise it will only escalate and quickly. This is the time to buy more food, especially the long term things you will need. If you don't already have things to eat now, you better get started soon. 

Most of us can feel that it is building up. We of course have no real idea of what will happen or how it will really go down, but all probably agree, it is about to blow. Will it be a major shtf event ? The world is a very delicate house of cards. When one major thing hits, I think the rest will soon follow. If it is war, a lot of people think the gubernut will step in and take control, feed us and keep our i pods up and running. Even if they could, I don't plan on moving into a fema camp myself. 

If war does break out, and it escalates as one normally does, the gubernut will make attempts with martial law. But don't think that will even last too long, as it depends on the national guard to make it work. Well, they would most likely need to be called up, as no real war is over in a "few weeks" They just don't work out that way. So, they get called to active duty out of necessity, and no more martial law. At best, then we pretty much only have each other to deal with. Now, is when you are really going to need long term preps. Knowledge to bake bread from scratch, and the ingredients to do it. You can almost live on rice and beans for quite awhile and I have plenty. After a few months to thin out the heard so to speak, then maybe we can get some sort of small village type system going. But most of them will disolve quickly from all the little wanna be Boss's trying to make everyone do as they see. Mini dictators if you will. Best thing , I could suggest is for small groups of friends making little safe area for themselves and avoid the sure to spring up mini kingdoms. 

So, all you people out there, prep all you can. I do feel that something big, very big will indeed happen sometime very soon now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Agreed.
And those who are in cities - I understand the fact that a lot of us may live in or very near large cities. Do not immediately panic and think you absolutely must "bug out" to somewhere.
Keep preparing for the worst, hope for the best, and do not let your neighbors know what you are storing away.
I am amazed at those who try to "convert" their neighbors into preppers.
Buy non perishable foods; as nadja says learn the basics like how to bake your own bread (without a $200 electric breadmaker), etc.
Remember - a human being does not need to eat meat to survive, it just may become a luxury item.
There's an old Army saying that has truth to it - when the situation seems bleak, never give up, the next thing you try may change the outcome.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There's an old Army saying that has truth to it - when the situation seems bleak, never give up, the next thing you try may change the outcome.


Yup. We had an acronym that summed it up. FIDO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup. We had an acronym that summed it up. FIDO.


Knowing the GI mind, I think I figured it out. The DO stands for Drive On? And if that's the case, I know what the FI part is.:-D


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Right now I am currently setting up for a Economic Collapse and self security. I am working on more and wanted to get a little more information in the medical field but other then that I am still learning.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

For all of those that are preping for no matter what. Food is great, but do you have an alternate means of cooking your food ? If you living in an apt or house for that matter, don't think your going to grab the grill and pull it into your house and cook with it. It will most likely kill you from carbon monixide gas's. So what are you going to cook and how are you going to cook it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> ..Food is great, but do you have an alternate means of cooking your food ?...


How about having a small camping stove (gas or liquid fuel operated) in our survival inventory? 
Sure it'll only last as long as the gas/fuel does, but it'll at least tide us over for a while.
Anyway, most food doesn't need to be cooked or heated anyway, I never took a camping stove and lived quite happily on cold stuff (eg pork pies, sausage rolls, salad and meat sandwiches, fruit etc) on all my cycle-camping trips including an 800-mile trip to Paris (France) and back, and amazingly I never even had a cup of tea the whole time..
If i ever buy a stove it'll probably be like this one-


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

The stove is an excellent idea. However, on your food , You and I don't eat the same type of foods. Keep that in mind. Fruit is not always available in all places over the winter's especially. I do have fruit in cans though for longer term. 
Also, you would be surprised how many people do drag their bar b que into the house and try and cook on it in the winters when their power is out. You see, winters are even more dangerous to cook like that as it is cold and everything is totally shut up to keep the house warm. So, they die. Happens over here all the time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

nadja said:


> ..Also, you would be surprised how many people do drag their bar b que into the house and try and cook on it in the winters when their power is out..So, they die.Happens over here all the time.


Happens here in Britain too, there have been a spate of carbon monoxide poisonings this year-

_"The parents of a 14-year-old girl who died of carbon monoxide poisoning on a family camping holiday were yesterday recovering in hospital while coming to terms with news of her death.Hannah Thomas-Jones was found alongside her mother, stepfather and younger brother, who were unconscious, when other family members tried to wake them on Sunday morning.
It is thought they were poisoned after leaving a disposable barbecue in their tent overnight to keep them warm as temperatures plummeted to 2c (36f)"_

Shropshire campsite death: Girl, 14, killed in her tent by barbecue fumes | Mail Online

People don't realise that even if a barb has gone out, it's still hot enough to give off fumes.

PS- re food, I think I'd pop a multivitamin pill (like these below) in any situation where I thought I might not be getting proper vits from food, say just one pill a week to make them last as long as possible, but if I was hiking or cycling I'd probably pop one a day.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Excellent advise LuckyJim I will buy some this week, and I also need to buy a couple of gallons of white gas for my backpacking stove. I have a really old one. But it is about the best you could buy about 40 years ago, still works like a champ !


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

As a matter of interest I e-mailed around various nutrition websites earlier this year to ask them if it'd be possible to live off vitamin pills alone without any other food, and their unanimous answers were "NO" (as I half-expected).
They said the body needs not just vitamins but also proteins, carbohydrates and fat and stuff which vitamin pills can't provide, and which can only be found in a normal balanced diet.

I also e-mailed nutritionist Dr. Mike Stroud the polar explorer to ask him his opinion of vegetarianism, and he said "it's always best to include some meat in our diet as well as veg".
Personally I've always been a meat-eater, I feel empty if I haven't had any for a few days,it's my body's way of saying send down some meat!
Likewise if I haven't had veg for a few days my body screams at me to send some down, so the way I look at it, if we ignore what our body's telling us, we're asking for trouble..


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I LOVE the idea of HAVING to fight/strive/hunt/fish build shelter just to live!!

Im personally prepping for a lot of reasons. . . Honestly I think the earth is UPSET!! Now im no tree hugger by any means I am a mountain man however but honestly not to worried about my carbon footprint or whatever? But just looking at all the odd stuff from snow storms in weird never before seen places to wicked earthquakes the tornado's and so on. I mean our average here in sept.is mid 60's not to mention we had record heat this year 67 days over the 90 mark (I know thats nothing for the most of you but remember I am a mile above sea level in downtown my place is above 6000 feet so thats a lil odd for us but now OVERNIGHT we dropped from steady 80 degree days to the 30's just 1 day!!
Or maybe the stuff in the middle east? Iran swears they almost have nukes? and there soul purpose is the complete destruction of Israel? Israel says they can launch several nucs in many directions and they wont go out without firing every last weapon?? WTF? Or the riots(Supposedly because some youtube vid) But they started at our embassys in how many countries on the 11th anniversary of 9/11? Hell I dont know?!
Maybe its a solar flare? Nasa says every 11 years the sun throws a temper tantrum of sorts and the next 11 year storm is this year? and its been going nuts? 
Economic collapse?
All in all no matter the situation I think it will be nice and easier to accept being mentally & physically prepared! Not to mention the cool toys like food razors and guns that we get to have with us!!

I think its going to be an economic collapse because of horrible weather and not one government truly giving a a care about there people!! But who knows could be everything could be one thing hell it might be something no one has ever thought of.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish said:


> ..I think its going to be an economic collapse because of horrible weather and not one government truly giving a a care about there people!! But who knows could be everything could be one thing hell it might be something no one has ever thought of.


Yeah, this my* 'Doomsday List' *which covers everything I can think of, but let me know if I've missed anything out-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

LuckyJim.

#1. Fukushima, is already a lot bigger then Chernobyl
#2.  Not so much
#3. WWlll Could very well happen, especially if O'Great one is re elected. He is really just ignoring Iran and Has turned his back on Israel
#4. Plague. Something starting here right now. You never know
#5. Economic Collapse. If you watch the world's economy , including ours, it looks very very grim and could very easily happen world wide in just a few more months
#6. Solar Flare caused emp. We are almost in position for the solar flare perfect storm. Just a couple of more months. Doesn't look good
#7. You can never pinpoint or predict an earthquake. 
#8. Mega Tsunami. Same as an earth quake, no real predictions. But there is that island volcano splitting in two that if it slips, will cause a mega tsunami over here
#9. Runaway Volcano. Not so much of a chance
#10. Weather, already a major problem over here. I gather we have lost about 75% of our normal crops due to draught


----------

